# rear-ended a Chevy Cruze....



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you drive a chevy cruze too? Also how did you manage to do this?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow! Talk about dejavu and dumb luck at the same time!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

FIRST thought- you SHOULD have called the police! This is HOW a tiny thing could blow up into something big! ALWAYS call the police. In a situation like this you CANNOT be the nice guy because in the end you could get screwed!

Second thought- same as the first.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Agreed.^^ as a Navy police officer i will tell you that you should always call tge police to come. You cab decline police involvement once they get there but this keep anyone from claiming injury or going back on their word later on. 

Honestly it probably wont be as cheap a fix as you think. That paint is new and expensive and a dealership tech will be doing the work at a high $/hr rate. And if the bumper cracked you may be paying for a $3-400 bumper (its still an expensivd dealership only part) and then adding paint and labor.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Removal of a bumper cover and repaint is about $1000 around me. Had to go through it with another car, and it was about $1000 after everything. Insurance covered it all, including our deductible. 

Also, the dealer doesn't want the customer to pay them less since their car was in an accident. Having a new car in an accident knocks a good chunk off the resale. And, if that car was already sold to somebody, having a reported accident leaves the dealer taking a large loss on the deal.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't believe that guy didn't want some type of record for himself...as in a Police Report or something...something official stating that Yes, you were the one who "dinged" him...because as it is now...if you were a dishonest person..when he calls, you can say, what are you talking about..I didn't hit your car! Or, you could have given him a false name and phone # He now has NO proof that it was YOU that did this. Shaking my head at how some people want to take the easy way out...him not you! that might end up coming back to bite him in the arse.

Or, he could just be planning on doing a quick fix, dab a little paint and be done with it...nt even bothering to call you and have you pay anything.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Removal of a bumper cover and repaint is about $1000 around me. Had to go through it with another car, and it was about $1000 after everything. Insurance covered it all, including our deductible.
> 
> Also, the dealer doesn't want the customer to pay them less since their car was in an accident. Having a new car in an accident knocks a good chunk off the resale. And, if that car was already sold to somebody, having a reported accident leaves the dealer taking a large loss on the deal.



I wouldn't want to be the one to buy that car! Who would want a brand new car with a repainted bumper that could possibly start to peel down the road! A dealer paint job is NOT the same as a factory paint job in my estimation. I would think that anyone buying that car and then later finding out that the bumper was repainted would have a nice claim against the dealer. The HONEST thing to do would be to leave it as it is UNTIL someone is interested in the car and THEN negotiate with them as to what they want done- $$$$$ off or a repainted bumper. However, you know that will never happen. It most likely will be repainted and the buyer will be told NOTHING! Honest people are becoming less and less available in today's world!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Repainting and fixing a nasty hole jn the bumper on our Camry was $550. Not worth getting insurance involved for something like that, as it has just been a huge hassle. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Darn police around here won't even write up an accident report if they think the damage is less than 1,500.00 bucks.

Don't know about your insurance company, with a liability claim against you, shouldn't have to lay out a dime. Deductible only applies to collision or comprehensive damage. So if you dinged up his bumper, what about yours? That is where your collision comes into play.

With a liability claim against you, and I assume you are carrying liability insurance, that dealer would have to file a claim against your insurance company. Any such legal claim would end up on carfax anyway. So if he wants to keep it quiet, would be better off to touch it up himself and not even bill you.

In the last five years we had three instances where are vehicles were parked legally in so-called private parking lots. Each time called the police, wouldn't even give us an accident report. One damage to our Cavalier was $2,700.00, but had to lay out $250.00 for the deductible. In another, some rear ended our Cavalier, that was $600.00, still had to lay out $250.00 for collision deductible, felt my comprehensive should have covered that.

Third was with my stepdaughter's 98 ZX2, didn't bother with collision and comprehensive insurance, some idiot ripped off her front bumper. For me was a weekend and $150.00 to make it new again. In each case, the idiots that hit our cars left traces of paint on the car and must have had our paint on their vehicles as well. Pointed that out the the cops, said they don't do stuff like that. Only thing our cops do is issue traffic tickets, one reason why I feel they are totally worthless.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

He wants to do this so he can sell the car as clean (for more money), so if he comes back at you for money, tell him you'll give him the $500 or whatever your deductable is, and not a penny more. If that's not good enough, he can go through your insurance company.

Mike


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Honestly I wouldn't pay him anything. I'd report it. 
Its going to cost them nothing technically to have it fixed and if he wants to take the crooked route...have him flip the bill, if any.

Not sure if trolling


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> He wants to do this so he can sell the car as clean (for more money), so if he comes back at you for money, tell him you'll give him the $500 or whatever your deductable is, and not a penny more. If that's not good enough, he can go through your insurance company.
> 
> Mike


So far, property damage liability has been non-deductible. Let's keep this quiet, just about any other insurance today has a deductible clause. Now they will be adding that to our personal injury/property damage coverage.

First rule in our attorney/insurance based dishonesty society, is to never admit it was your fault. Your word against the others guy, he could have put his car in reverse or rolled back. Leave that up to your insurance/crooked attorneys to work that out.

Really question Harvard and our leaders that graduated from that school, best school in the world to teach you how to lie and cheat and get away with it, all in the defense of their clients. Had to go against these liars as an expert witness, they are pretty darn good at it, so are our leaders in this respect.

If contacted by this crook, just give them the name of your insurance company and tell him to file a claim, and get the name of his insurance company as well. In some states, if you don't have insurance, regardless, its your fault. May the best liars in a court of law win, regardless of whose fault it is.

Even wonder why we have a DMV, that kid that smashed me was found in my court, should have never been issued a drivers' license in the first place. Had mental problems, but yet the DMV was not liable for issuing a license to him. If they are not liable, why do they have the authority?


----------

